# Link to Cabbage Patch doll patterns



## lavertera

There was a Lady looking for Cabbage Patch doll patterns. I have come across the following link whilst looking for something else. Maybe useful to others. There are links within links and a few broken links but, many nice patterns.

http://craftatticresources.blogspot.com/2009/10/cabbage-patch-and-baby-doll-resources.html

Pam


----------



## jennyb1

Thankyou for your post for the Cabbage Patch doll patterns. I have saved it to my favourites list so as I can check it out when I am not so tired. I have had a busy time lately so am too tired to do it tonight.

Thankyou again Pam and take care.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## dorisgene

Thanks for the link! You all might want to check on this, FREE patterns for more than just dolls - knitting & crochet.


----------



## lavertera

jennyb1 said:


> Thankyou for your post for the Cabbage Patch doll patterns. I have saved it to my favourites list so as I can check it out when I am not so tired. I have had a busy time lately so am too tired to do it tonight.
> 
> Thankyou again Pam and take care.
> 
> Love Jenny xxxx


Hi Jenny

You are very welcome, it's nice to be able to help someone. It's also nice to be able to post links up as I come across them. Hope they are what you wanted. At least you can look through at your leisure now 

I know what you mean about being tired and busy, just got back to work after being off for over 12 months. Can't spend as much time knitting now  Glad to be back though.

You take care Jenny

Love Pam xx


----------



## lavertera

dorisgene said:


> Thanks for the link! You all might want to check on this, FREE patterns for more than just dolls - knitting & crochet.


Hi

You are very welcome and yes there are loads on there. Nice site to search through.

Pam x


----------



## jennyb1

lavertera said:


> jennyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your post for the Cabbage Patch doll patterns. I have saved it to my favourites list so as I can check it out when I am not so tired. I have had a busy time lately so am too tired to do it tonight.
> 
> Thankyou again Pam and take care.
> 
> Love Jenny xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny
> 
> You are very welcome, it's nice to be able to help someone. It's also nice to be able to post links up as I come across them. Hope they are what you wanted. At least you can look through at your leisure now
> 
> I know what you mean about being tired and busy, just got back to work after being off for over 12 months. Can't spend as much time knitting now  Glad to be back though.
> 
> You take care Jenny
> 
> Love Pam xx
Click to expand...

Hi Pam

I appreciate any and all help I can get as I am not a confidant knitter and crocheter and at times need all the help available.

I am really looking forward to having a look through the patterns on that link, so thankyou again.

Hope all goes well for you now that your are back at work. It must feel strange being back at work after having twelve months off. Good luck with it. One good think is that you will probably really look forward to your quiet times knitting when you are home.

Take care Pam,

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## lavertera

jennyb1 said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou for your post for the Cabbage Patch doll patterns. I have saved it to my favourites list so as I can check it out when I am not so tired. I have had a busy time lately so am too tired to do it tonight.
> 
> Thankyou again Pam and take care.
> 
> Love Jenny xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jenny
> 
> You are very welcome, it's nice to be able to help someone. It's also nice to be able to post links up as I come across them. Hope they are what you wanted. At least you can look through at your leisure now
> 
> I know what you mean about being tired and busy, just got back to work after being off for over 12 months. Can't spend as much time knitting now  Glad to be back though.
> 
> You take care Jenny
> 
> Love Pam xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pam
> 
> I appreciate any and all help I can get as I am not a confidant knitter and crocheter and at times need all the help available.
> 
> I am really looking forward to having a look through the patterns on that link, so thankyou again.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you now that your are back at work. It must feel strange being back at work after having twelve months off. Good luck with it. One good think is that you will probably really look forward to your quiet times knitting when you are home.
> 
> Take care Pam,
> 
> Love Jenny xxxx
Click to expand...

Hi Jenny
I am only really good at knitting. Just learning to crochet and look forward to being able to view a pattern and know how it is constructed. I know from my time on the forum that there are loads of lovely people willing to give a helping hand. Nice to see these days and what a pleasure to be on here. I think of everyone as family now, nice feeling.

Yes, I work at our local hospital and really heavy work on the whole, looking after the elderly Mental Health patients. I love my job and glad I hadn't been written off yet  Thank you for your good wishes. Will no doubt come across each other again and look forward to it.

Take care

Love Pam xx


----------

